# Does any one ever have luck at tappen?



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I fished tappen the other nite til dawn......got a couple channels none of really any size fished from shore... and i was just wondering if any one has ever had alot of luck there and if they have with what and where...i know theres big ones in there i have seen a couple tourney results from cripple creek just where ? lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

All over the lake. I do not fish Tappan much at all, but have done well in the bays and at the end of the lake at the little bridge. A lot of fish get caught off the old road beds that run along 250, but unless you have seen them when the water is down, you may not realize they are there. The fishing has been tough for cats lately, but stick with it, you will get on some. I am not much of a lake guys unless the conditions are right, but I would suggest hitting the Tusc River if you want to get into some channels and possibly flatheads. The Flathead bite int he river is still on, but will be pretty much shutting down soon. The prime fall channel cat bite in the river is on and will be good for a little while yet. I often catch 5 lb plus channels into november before I give it up.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

We should get together here soon and fish the Tusc. before the flatties do turn off


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Iv been there twice and no luck on flatheads. First time caught a 2-3 pound channel in a shallow bay.

The second time, this past weekend I tried structure in deeper water and zero bites, fished 6-7" goldfish for bait.

I know there is tons of pictures of big flats at cripple creek baitshop, but iv only been there twice its 2 hours for me to get there


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have never done S**T at Tappan...Ive fished there useing every bait possible...and Have only caught small channels...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ive never caught a flathead from Tappan and i know ive fished out there 6-8 times this year, ive tried live gills and creek chubs and never caught a flattie. i have caught a few decent channels 5-7 lbs from tappan but not this year.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I have caught a sum total of 5 flatheads in my life. One was a nasty looking, open wounded, sick 5# cat from a paylake down in SE Ohio. The other four were all caught from Tappan and ranged from 16 lbs to 51 lbs. 

I too saw all of the pictures at Cripple Creek bait shop, and that's what made me start fishing Tappan. There are definitely some monsters in the lake, but they are pretty hard to catch. I would guess that it took me about 15 all nighters to catch those four flatheads. I do usually catch 1~4 channel cats per night, with the best being 12 lbs (though most are usually 3~4 lbs). For bait, I use 8~12" suckers fished on the bottom, or under a large bobber (two caught on each method). For location, talk to Jim @ Cripple Creek; he will give you a map and show you a couple of ideas to try out..... his suggestions sure worked for me!

- Dave


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One trip to Tappen produced this Cripple Creek flathead for Seevers










I think if you select good flathead structure and fish it with live baits you have an excellent chance to catch flathead from Tappan










Keep trying guys the fish are there


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now Robby, 

Those would be trophies for me, but I'm surprised you'd even take a pic of those little babies!


----------

